# Marker Griffon, Jester, Baron, Duke question.



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if it's worth the dough to get one of these for my Wateas.

Anyone have firsthand experience on the same ski with regular bindings vs that ski with the Marker wide ski bindings?


----------



## Philpug (May 19, 2009)

Yeah. I had 888's with and without Jesters (Tyrolia 12DIN were the other bindings). Laterally the JEsters are more powerful, especially if you are going to be skiing the ski on hardpack. I cannot help with the Duke/Barons. Are they stiffer than a PX18 or 916? Not sure, but they will be lighter.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 19, 2009)

I own a pair of Scott P3's with a Griffon on them.  Last year i had the same model ski, but with a Rossi Axial setup.  The ski is 82 mm under foot for comparison, dont know what yours are.  The Markers are easier to get the skis up on edge when skiing hard pack with them.  How much easier?  That is debatable, but it is still easier.  They were also WAY lighter than last years setup.

I have Dukes on my B-Squads (100mm).  They are the only ski over 90mm that I have skied, so I dont have much to compare them to.  However they are able to get up on edge and get from side to side very easy.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2009)

Just ordered the Dukes from backcountry.com :smash:

Just on the 5% chance I might do some backcountry ...


----------



## Trekchick (May 24, 2009)

The only thing that is not ideal with the duke is the zero delta.  
I have the duke on my Bros which is fine, I have griffons for my Kiku's.  A friend has Jesters on his Watea 94's.  Great binding set up!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> The only thing that is not ideal with the duke is the zero delta.
> I have the duke on my Bros which is fine, I have griffons for my Kiku's.  A friend has Jesters on his Watea 94's.  Great binding set up!



What do you mean by zero delta?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 24, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you mean by zero delta?



I do not know what she means, but I am guessing the toe being connected to the heel.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Apparently the dukes have no lift in the heel compared to the toe, where as most alpine bindings have 4-8mm of delta.  I guess it can make it hard to stay out of the backseat.


----------



## Trekchick (May 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Apparently the dukes have no lift in the heel compared to the toe, where as most alpine bindings have 4-8mm of delta.  I guess it can make it hard to stay out of the backseat.


This is  what I mean. 

Its not super hard to stay out of the back seat, but it is something you want to be conscious of.
Still a great binding!


----------



## tjf67 (May 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just ordered the Dukes from backcountry.com :smash:
> 
> Just on the 5% chance I might do some backcountry ...





NICE I have been using the Dukes for two years and have no complaints.  I dont know what a delta is but I dont notice any difference from a regular binding.


----------



## bigbog (May 28, 2009)

*A mutant who's happy near zero(Flat)!...speaks*

With limited dorsiflexion, lots of ramp = the_backseat + balance issues...especially with the built in system-bindings...but you can compensate via toe shims..etc.
$.01


----------

